# Thoughts on the 2023 BMW M2



## Bimmer3er (7 mo ago)

Hello fellow BMW enthusiasts, the all new 2023 BMW M2 has been leaked, as you probably already know... What are your thoughts on the styling?



















Personally, I think the front looks okay, kind of reminds me of the F06/F12/F13 6 Series but the rear is what I have issues with because it makes the car look heavy and boaty... Also, I think the blue looks like a copy of Hyundai's N colour, should've picked something else as a flagship colour...


----------



## Gamersubz (9 mo ago)

Front looks like a portable ac,Rear looks like a whore's ass that had a half surgery,Ugly and bad in my opinion but it could be a fake leak or an earlier model.


----------



## propchef (Nov 27, 2017)

BMW owes us all an apology 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm calling shenanigans. That looks like some sort of kit. The straight lines on the grill don't look like something BMW would do. We'll see, though.


----------



## Bimmer3er (7 mo ago)

Gamersubz said:


> Front looks like a portable ac,Rear looks like a whore's ass that had a half surgery,Ugly and bad in my opinion but it could be a fake leak or an earlier model.


Well it could be and I hope so... BMW is probably trying to stir trouble here...


----------



## Bimmer3er (7 mo ago)

Autoputzer said:


> I'm calling shenanigans. That looks like some sort of kit. The straight lines on the grill don't look like something BMW would do. We'll see, though.


It could be a kit, though BMW has done horizontal lines on the new M3/M4


----------



## muhammadzubair9402 (3 mo ago)

Selling my spot on reservation list if anyone is interested in 2023 m2.


----------



## RRS (5 mo ago)

Personally...it reminds me of that children's game Hungry Hungry Hippos..


----------



## Bimmer3er (7 mo ago)

RRS said:


> Personally...it reminds me of that children's game Hungry Hungry Hippos..
> View attachment 1072124


It does actually, especially the rear!


----------

